# Mit Samba Windows Shares?



## Mankell (30. August 2003)

Hi,


kann mir einer mal verraten wie ich mit Samba unter linux, mit den Windows-Shares arbeiten kann(Datenaustausch etc.).
Es wäre echt nett, wenn mir jemand eine Antwort darauf geben könne...

mfg

Mankell


----------



## hulmel (30. August 2003)

mount -t smbfs //[Rechnername oder IP]/Share /mountpoint


----------



## Christian Fein (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hulmel _
> *mount -t smbfs //[Rechnername oder IP]/Share /mountpoint *



Eine möglichkeit und auch die beste!

Aber es gibt auch noch GUI Clients wie lineighbourhood usw.

einfach mal auf http://www.freshmeat.net gehen und nach samba bzw smb suchen.


----------

